# A Guide to Katahdin Hair Sheep



## Mike CHS (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm posting a link to the KHSI site where you can download magazines from the past but in the middle of the page you will see a link for a PDF download called "A Guide to Katahdin Hair Sheep 2017.  It's a good resource for FAQ's about the breed or sheep in general for that matter.  It has 40 plus pages of information on raising sheep, common health concerns, registering Katahdins. managing, selecting and frequently asked questions. We are members but you do not have to be a member to download the items available.

http://www.katahdins.org/magazine/


----------



## Baymule (Dec 26, 2018)

I like reading their website.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks Mike.


----------

